# Costume Contest Rules



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

We don't have any rules for the contest. Our only rule is that you MUST come in a costume, or when you get here one will be assigned to you. We tell guests on the invite that there will be a contest, and every year the stakes are raised by all of the originality and inventiveness. There are prizes for the standards - most original/best, scariest, funniest, sexiest. And we make up categories for the kids so every kid wins a prize


----------



## CantHalloweenBeTwiceaYear (Aug 25, 2011)

I suppose I should have asked the question differently. I don't have won't have any rules regarding costumes. I meant for voting. I will have an area setup with ballot boxes for each category and a ballot slip for each box. Some of the rules I thought of so far are as follows:
1. Cannot vote for host or hostess
2. Only vote once

What else do you have?


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

CantHalloweenBeTwiceaYear said:


> I suppose I should have asked the question differently. I don't have won't have any rules regarding costumes. I meant for voting. I will have an area setup with ballot boxes for each category and a ballot slip for each box. Some of the rules I thought of so far are as follows:
> 1. Cannot vote for host or hostess
> 2. Only vote once
> 
> What else do you have?


Well, I guess that we DO have rules then - No voting for the host and hostess, and vote only once! Forr the best/most original, that costume can also be the favorite in another category.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I set up a ballot box with ballot slips and have everyone cast their vote. Usually around 10 or so, I will go around to make sure that everyone has voted, then I tally up the votes and hand out prizes. I try to keep it pretty simple. 

The categories that I have are: Best Couple, Best Overall, Funniest, Most Creative and What Were You Thinking?


----------



## LOTH (Oct 7, 2011)

Last year our prizes were: Best female, Best Male. 25.00 each to the liquor store.
Then we did funny ones that actually turned out really good.
1. Most likely thrown together today: Roll of duct tape all dolled up
2. Most likely forced to wear this by their significant other: Ball and chain
3. WTF: because you always have someone that will fit this prize. We carved a big WTF out of Styrofoam and made a necklace.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

LOTH said:


> Last year our prizes were: Best female, Best Male. 25.00 each to the liquor store.
> Then we did funny ones that actually turned out really good.
> 1. Most likely thrown together today: Roll of duct tape all dolled up
> 2. Most likely forced to wear this by their significant other: Ball and chain
> ...


Oh man I love this! Especially the duct tape one.


----------

